# In wall tubing ...where to buy?



## Tomsloan (Nov 7, 2020)

Where can i buy the misting tube for in wall pest control?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

That's a new one, so I guess it would fall into the proprietary arena of pest control people. How is it used?


----------

